# Top 10 Soundkarten/Boxen: Creative X-Fi Titanium vor Logitech Z-5500 Digital



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Top 10 Soundkarten/Boxen: Creative X-Fi Titanium vor Logitech Z-5500 Digital gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Top 10 Soundkarten/Boxen: Creative X-Fi Titanium vor Logitech Z-5500 Digital


----------



## SimsP (14. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde diese Auflistung nicht besonders aussagekräftig, wie ich auch schon mehrfach gesagt habe.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass viele der PCGH-Community zu Hause ein Teufel-Set rumstehen haben, oder sich eines kaufen wollen. Die tauchen in dem Preisvergleich aber logischerweise garnicht erst auf, da sie nur über Direktversand von Teufel beziehbar sind.
Ich schreibe das deswegen jedesmal hin, weil ich die Hoffnung habe, dass die Redaktion vielleicht mal auf meine Kritik eingeht und statt der Ergebnisse aus dem Preisvergleich eine Umfrage per Quickpoll startet, die - wenn auch nicht die einzelnen Boxentypen - wenigstens das volle Spektrum der Hersteller umfassen könnte. Parallel könnte man auch noch eine entsprechende Umfrage über Soundkarten starten.
Diese Methode wäre auf jedenfall aussagekräftiger, als die über den Preisvergleich.

Übrigens bin ich überrascht, dass es die Xonar HDAV 1.3 nicht unter die Top 10 geschafft hat, bei dem Preis für den sie zur Zeit zu haben ist.


----------



## DarkTaur (14. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte selbst immer ein Teufel-System für meinen DVD-Player vorgesehen um meine alte Sharp Dolby Digital Soundanlage abzulösen. Was mich störte ist dass ich zu den Teufelboxen (Concept E Magnum) noch einen Receiver brauchte (Optisch war Voraussetzung) und das war mir irgendwie zu teuer und ein Angebot gab es bisher leider auch nirgends. Die Decoderstation 3 ist ja laut div. Foren nicht sonderlich berauschend, alternativ wäre es ein günstiger Yamaha Receiver geworden. Nachdem aber die Logitech Z-5500 Digital bei Amazon im Angebot war hatte ich zugeschlagen und bereue es überhaupt nicht. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Lustig ist dass jemand das Teil zurückgeschickt hatte weil es für sein Wohnzimmer zu leise war!?! Für mich ist die mittlere Lautstärke schon zu laut und habe das nicht mal den Boost versucht. Was muss der Mann für ein Wohnzimmer (Wohnhalle? ) haben...


----------



## wooty1337 (14. Juni 2009)

SimsP schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Auflistung nicht besonders aussagekräftig, wie ich auch schon mehrfach gesagt habe.
> Ich bin überzeugt, dass viele der PCGH-Community zu Hause ein Teufel-Set rumstehen haben, oder sich eines kaufen wollen. Die tauchen in dem Preisvergleich aber logischerweise garnicht erst auf, da sie nur über Direktversand von Teufel beziehbar sind.
> Ich schreibe das deswegen jedesmal hin, weil ich die Hoffnung habe, dass die Redaktion vielleicht mal auf meine Kritik eingeht und statt der Ergebnisse aus dem Preisvergleich eine Umfrage per Quickpoll startet, die - wenn auch nicht die einzelnen Boxentypen - wenigstens das volle Spektrum der Hersteller umfassen könnte. Parallel könnte man auch noch eine entsprechende Umfrage über Soundkarten starten.
> Diese Methode wäre auf jedenfall aussagekräftiger, als die über den Preisvergleich.
> ...



ich selbst habe das logitech z2300....und obwohl dies meinen ansprüchen genügt, muss ich rückblickend sagen, dass ich mir auch lieber eine anlage von teufel hätte holen sollen....erstmal sind das welten in der soundqualität und auch optisch machen die anlagen von teufel einiges mehr her....was allerdings gegen teufel spricht sind die saftigen preise(qualität hat halt ihren preis) und die tatsache, dass die meisten systeme ohne kabel geliefert werden, welche dann für 20€ mehr dazu bestellt werden müssen und auch nich jeder will da rumbasteln und sich die kabel zurechtschnibbeln

die idee mit dem quickpoll finde ich auch eine gute idee, und das sollte um einiges repräsentativer sein


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (14. Juni 2009)

Schon erstaunlich, wie die Chinaboxen von Teufel gehypt werden. Ich würde mir die Sachen nicht kaufen.


----------



## DF_zwo (14. Juni 2009)

Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, wie die Chinaboxen von Teufel gehypt werden. Ich würde mir die Sachen nicht kaufen.


Dann kaufste dir halt die Chinaboxen von Logitech, wen interessiert das schon. Die Teufel Boxen haben einen super Klang und sind qualitativ auch völlig in Ordnung, außerdem sind sie im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen preiswert, also wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Jakopo (14. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch das Logitech Z-5500, und das schon seit über drei Jahren und bin nach wie vor rundum zufrieden damit.


----------



## o.Sleepwalker.o (14. Juni 2009)

naja Teufel, Logitech oder Creativ..., nich mein Ding
da Spar ich lieber ein paar Monate oder Jahre um mir was richtiges zukaufen
da fahr ich auch gerne das alte Auto noch ne weile länger 

gruß


----------



## Xel'Naga (14. Juni 2009)

Ich besitze schon seit jahen Teufel 5.1 Systeme.

In kürze will ich mir das Concept E400 von Teufel kaufen........ das hat enorm viel Leistung und sieht auch noch nebenbei großartig aus!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (14. Juni 2009)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Logitech Z-5500, und das schon seit über drei Jahren und bin nach wie vor rundum zufrieden damit.



das ist aber auch n geiles system
kauf ich mir in 1-2 wochen wahrscheinlich auch^^


----------



## SimsP (14. Juni 2009)

@darktaur
naja fürn concept e brauchst du doch net unbedingt nen receiver. das ding ist doch vollaktiv. und ich würde mal behaupten, dass der decoder vom Z5500 net ganz mit ner Decoderstation 5 mithalten kann. das Z5500 ist natürlich auch net schlecht, aber fürn wohnzimmer wohl nicht ausreichend. wie groß ist denn dein zimmer? Son richtiges wohnzimmer hat schon seine 30m². manche auch noch größer und dafür reicht kein PC-Boxenset aus, da muss man schon größere Kaliber ausfahren um richtig Surround-Sound zu kriegen.

@wooty1337
ich hatte selbst das Z2300 und muss sagen, dass Logitech sich net zu verstecken braucht. bin jetzt trotzdem mal auf teufel umgestiegen. Hört sich deutlich besser an, wobei ich glaube, dass man ein Z2300 schon allein vom Preis nicht mit einem System 5 von Teufel vergleichen sollte.
Was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann ist deine Meinung, dass Teufel so wahnsinnig teuer sein soll. Ich glaube im Verhältnis zur Leistung bietet kaum ein Hersteller einen besseren Preis, als Teufel. Wenn ich da mal n concept e mit nem z5500 vergleiche, dann muss ich sagen hat Teufel seine Hausaufgaben besser gemacht. Gleicher Preis bessere Leistung. Und auch im Heimkinosegment ist Teufel meist ein paar 100€ billiger, als vergleichbare Konkurrenzmodelle von Nubert, Canton etc. sicher ist das auch ne Geschmacksfrage. Ich jedenfalls bin mit Teufel sehr zufrieden und finde es unfair, dass sie hier aus dem Vergleich einfach ausgeschlossen werden.
Das mit den Kabeln ok. Aber das ist in gehobeneren Bereichen einfach normal, dass man sich die Kabel separat kauft. Machen andere Hersteller auch net anders. Nur im PC-Segment ist Teufel da alleine. Aber was solls. Wenn du die Kabel zum Preis einfach mit dazurechnest und dir vorgefertigte Kabel kaufst, sodass du nicht rumbasteln musst, dann gibts auch da keinen unterschied zu Logitech, oder Creative.

@lianli
Bitte nicht nur auf die Watt-Zahlen guggen. Probehören lautet die Devise.

@weltraum-taste
hm. du hast recht. kaufen wir einfach nix von dem was aus china kommt. das heißt du verzichtest gerne auf deinen pc, deine Flachbildglotze deinen sat-receiver, deine dvd-player, deine digicam, dein handy, dein.... vllt. doch keine so kluge idee, oder?


----------



## heisenberger (14. Juni 2009)

Hi.
Ich hab an einer Bgears b-Enspirer soundkarte nen digitalreciver(gebraucht 100€) und ein 5.1 system von JBL(gebraucht 45€) und ich denke das ich klanglich deutlich besser drann bin als diese ganzen computerboxensysteme für mehr geld. Und viel flexibler bin ich auch. Ich würde mir nie wieder son PC-Boxenset kaufen. Hatte ich auch, war auch nicht schlecht. Aber nen richtigen Receiver und richtige Boxen kann das nicht ersetzen


----------



## Xel'Naga (14. Juni 2009)

@ SimsP

Da Teufel nur selbst verkauft fällt probehören schon mal aus - leider.

Und die Wattzahl ist ein bisschen schon wichtig.
Allerdings kaufe ich nur Produkte die schon auf Herz und Nieren getestet wurden von einschlägigen seiten (PCGH, Computerbase, Chip usw usw usw....)


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> @ SimsP
> 
> Da Teufel nur selbst verkauft fällt probehören schon mal aus - leider.


Wofür gibt es denn das Widerrufsrecht?
Bei Teufel darfst du das System sogar statt der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 2 Wochen nach 6 Wochen noch ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück schicken und bekommst dein Geld wieder.


----------



## Eckism (14. Juni 2009)

SimsP schrieb:


> Also ich finde diese Auflistung nicht besonders aussagekräftig, wie ich auch schon mehrfach gesagt habe.
> Ich bin überzeugt, dass viele der PCGH-Community zu Hause ein Teufel-Set rumstehen haben, oder sich eines kaufen wollen. Die tauchen in dem Preisvergleich aber logischerweise garnicht erst auf, da sie nur über Direktversand von Teufel beziehbar sind.
> Ich schreibe das deswegen jedesmal hin, weil ich die Hoffnung habe, dass die Redaktion vielleicht mal auf meine Kritik eingeht und statt der Ergebnisse aus dem Preisvergleich eine Umfrage per Quickpoll startet, die - wenn auch nicht die einzelnen Boxentypen - wenigstens das volle Spektrum der Hersteller umfassen könnte. Parallel könnte man auch noch eine entsprechende Umfrage über Soundkarten starten.
> Diese Methode wäre auf jedenfall aussagekräftiger, als die über den Preisvergleich.
> ...



Ich bin auch ein Teufelchen!

Hab Concept E Magnum PE und bin voll zufrieden, hab's mir gekauft als es rauskam!

Was allerdings doof ist, danach gab's das auch in schwarz, was zu meinem gehäuse gepasst hätte.
Na was soll's, Teufel fetzt, egal ob aus China, oder sonst woher!

Da ist wohl gar kein Lautsprecherkabel mehr dabei???

Ich hab 30m Lautsprecherkabel+alle Verbindungskabel dabei gehabt!
Hat genau gereicht, hab noch ca. 10cm übrig!


----------



## Xel'Naga (14. Juni 2009)

Das Teufel in manchen Posts mit China in Verbindung gebracht wird verstehe ich ehrlich nicht....

TEUFEL ist ein Deutsches unternehmen das in Deutschland produziert und verkauft....... punkt


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2009)

Teufel entwickelt inm Deutschland und lässt in China produzieren. Das ist nunmal so.

Meine KEF sind auch "Chinakracher", da kommt man kaum dran vorbei wenn man preislich attraktive Boxen kauft.


----------



## SimsP (14. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es denn das Widerrufsrecht?
> Bei Teufel darfst du das System sogar statt der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen 2 Wochen nach 6 Wochen noch ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück schicken und bekommst dein Geld wieder.


Naja ganz unrecht hat lianli da aber nicht. Auch wenn du ein verlängertes Rückgaberecht hast, musst du die boxen erst mal bezahlen, zugeschickt bekommen und verkabeln und dann nochma die ganze prozedur rückwärts, wenns dir nicht gefällt. Einfaches probehören beim Blödmarkt fänd ich da ehrlichgesagt schöner, da weniger Aufwand.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. Juni 2009)

Man kann Teufel auch so probehören. In Berlin haben die für sowas ne Örtlichkeit


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Juni 2009)

SimsP schrieb:


> Einfaches probehören beim Blödmarkt fänd ich da ehrlichgesagt schöner, da weniger Aufwand.


 
Und hörst die ganzen Störgeräusche gleich mit. Dann lieber zu Haus in aller Ruhe ausprobieren. Bezahlen musst du die Boxen so oder so.


----------



## DarkTaur (14. Juni 2009)

@SimsP: Es sind knapp 30m² und wie gesagt kann ich bis max. 50% aufdrehen ohne einen Herzinfarkt zu bekommen und bei dem Teil geht es ja noch über die 100% (Boost) hinaus. Des weiteren kann ich nur DVDs schauen wenn unsere kleine im Bett ist und das ist genau darüber im ersten Stock . Da das Teufel-Concept nur analog ist brauch ich da einen Receiver/Decoder sonst geht da nix, mein Samsung-DVD hat keinen eingebaut. Damals war mir nur ein optischer Ausgang wichtig. Wie gesagt, ich bin von dem Teil begeistert und um längen besser als meine alte Sharp DolbyDigital-Anlage. Das einzige Problem ist der riesige Subwoofer .


----------



## Overclocker06 (14. Juni 2009)

Was mich an Teufel etwas stört ist, dass die Preise immer weiter nach oben gehen.
Das Concept E Magnum PE hat mal 159€ gekostet. Jetzt ist es bei 199€.

Eine regelrechte Frechheit finde ich es allerdings was sie mit dem Concept F gemacht haben.
Dieses hat vor gut nem Monat 159€ gekostet.
Jetzt steht ganz groß drüber *"Aktion!"* und dass man es für 179€ statt 229€ bekommt.
Finde das echt schon Bauernfängerei!
Aber was will man machen, Teufel bestimmt allein die Preise.


----------



## DarkTaur (14. Juni 2009)

@LianLi-GTX280: Olstyle hat wohl recht. Einige Teufel-Käufer haben dies in den Foren schon berichtet (zumindest die neueren Teile). Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum so viele Probleme mit den Subwoofern haben (Defekte).

@Overclocker06: Tja, du musst nun halt die Frachtkosten von China nach DE mit zahlen. Beim Auto nennt sich das Überführungskosten...


----------



## > Devil-X < (14. Juni 2009)

Ihr tut ja (fast) alle so, als wäre Teufel das Ultimatum... Im Pc-Segment sind sie gut, im Heimkinobereich allenfalls unterer Durchschnitt. Die lassen in China produzieren und vertreiben das hier - das nennt man Globalisierung und das macht so gut wie jeder Hersteller. Ach nein - hier im Forum hat ja jeder die Teufelbrille auf, da darf man so was nicht schreiben....


----------



## Zsinj (14. Juni 2009)

Was mir bei dem Preisvergleich gerade auffällt, wieso wird bei keinem Produkt *Mindfactory *aufgeführt? 

Ist das ein Fehler oder hat das einen Grund??!


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Juni 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ihr tut ja (fast) alle so, als wäre Teufel das Ultimatum


 

Hat halt das beste Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Zidane de la Rocha (15. Juni 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Ihr tut ja (fast) alle so, als wäre Teufel das Ultimatum... Im Pc-Segment sind sie gut, im Heimkinobereich allenfalls unterer Durchschnitt. Die lassen in China produzieren und vertreiben das hier - das nennt man Globalisierung und das macht so gut wie jeder Hersteller. Ach nein - hier im Forum hat ja jeder die Teufelbrille auf, da darf man so was nicht schreiben....




Teufel ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge. Sie haben aber sehr gute Systeme zu einem i.d.R. überragenden Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und das ganze bei gutem Service. 

Unterer Durchschnitt im Heimkinobereich ist auch nicht richtig. Sie sind sehr oft im oberen Bereich vieler Ranglisten europäischer Fachzeitschriften zu finden und haben schon einigen viel teuereren Systemen die Show gestohlen.

Ein 1599,-€ System finde ich wesentlich attraktiver, wie ein hässlicheres kaum besseres 8.000€ System!

Ich habe mir das System 5 THX Select 2 bestellt.
Kein mir bekanntes System kommt auch nur annähernd an das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, dem dafür sehr guten Heimkino und Musik Klang und der schicken Optik mit einfacher Wohnraumintegration ran!

Ja und auch im Multimediabereich ist Teufel sehr gut vertreten am Markt!

Ich habe keinsfalls die "Teufelbrille" auf, sondern analysiere den Markt seid Monaten nach einem passenden System für mich.

Irgendwie landete ich immer wieder bei Teufel


----------



## FtC (15. Juni 2009)

Um mal kurz die Teufel-Diskussion zu unterbrechen Mal ne Frage an Creative X-Fi Titanium Besitzer... 1. lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für die (teureren) Pro und Champ Versionen (mit X-Ram bzw. dem Front-Panel) - also "messbare" Unterschiede?..und 2....wenn ich mit nem Headset die Frontanschlüsse des Gehäuses nutzen möchte (an welchem die X-Fi) hängt....wie ist die Qualität? (Rauschen?...)Denn bei dem jetzigen ALC-Codec rauscht es mitunter beim Frontanschluss recht deutlich und ich bin mir noch unsicher ob es der Codec an sich ist oder eben "nur" die Verbindung (die wäre ja auch bei der X-Fi da und wahrscheinlich rauschts dann auch beim Front-Audio ?! )


----------



## [FKoG]Silver Harlequin (16. Juni 2009)

Erm... Ich frage mich grade, wo den die gute Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 oder ähnliche Karten sind. Zuerst Bestnoten und dann taucht hier nix auf. Dabei liefern die ein Klanglich saubereres Signal wie eine Asus oder eine Creative ab. Gut, sie haben nicht so viele "Klangspielereien" wie ne Creative, aber wer auch ein bisserl Musik erstellt oder zockt, dem ist das herzlich egal (solange das Resultat passt). Und wer nen HTPC baut und da auch klanglich quali will, der kommt bei einem Low-Profil kaum um eine Forte rum...
So, genug gemeckert - ich lausch jetzt weiter der Musik.

Cheers

Silver


----------

